# Uh-Oh...help



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Penny seemed better today. She was laying by the front door, seemed alert and interested. She got up and asked to go outside. Everything seemed normal.

Once outside, she wandered on the patio for a bit, sniffed a hose reel and seemed disoriented. She was also lifting a front leg much higher than the other one and pointing it out before putting it down on THE OTHER SIDE of her other front leg. I had to help her back in. 

Stroke?

Emergency?


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

How old is she? Look at her eyes, are the wiggling. She may have vestibular disease. I've heard that stokes (brain ones) are very rare in dogs. Vestibular disease causes lots of issues including head tilt, unbalanced gate, etc.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

No. Her eyes are normal and reactive to my hand getting close. Should I make her get off the couch and walk?

11 1/2


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

I would think stroke or mild vestibular disease (when my dogs have had it, they won't even try to get up and walk-too dizzy). I would call the vet and see if you can get her in.

Keeping you and Penny in my thoughts.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

app't at 2. Her gums look pretty pale to me.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Prayers! Keep us posted!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

Prayers your way. Don't know what to say about the unusual behavior but the pale gums are a worry.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She just got off the couch and walked to the tile floor. She seems to wondering why things don't work right...she looks worried. She has always worried easy, so her 'look' may not mean much. She can walk. She knew where she was going.


----------



## Tayla's Mom (Apr 20, 2012)

Saying a prayer that she will be fine by the time she goes to the vet. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Now I'm thinking about cancelling her app't. It is one of their emergency slots. She has her 'full service' app't at 9:30 tomorrow morning. Penny's dad is out of town for the day. He would want to be there if it's the worse news. So maybe I should hold off until tomorrow. Oh gosh...I don't know.

Tomorrow's vet is 2 hours away. Penny's dad is coming home so he can take us.


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I would keep the appt for her best interest.


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

If her gums are pale, I would go today!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Panicky mom here. I think it isn't an emergency...especially for a vet who basically can't do anything except wellness exams and vacs.

She got up on her own to bark at the mailman. She came outside with me and went up and down the 2 steps off the porch. She's back in the 1/2 bath on the tile.

So, while it isn't a normal gait, it was somewhat better than before. She's not in pain, not limping (thinking dislocation of some sort) . Wow...piling on. :-(


----------



## Dallas Gold (Dec 22, 2007)

It *IS* an emergency- our Barkley did basically something similar before we started his hemangio journey. She needs to be seen asap by a vet since this is an emergency. They need to do the physical exam to rule out stroke (relatively rare) and vestibular disease, plus feel the abdomen and run some labs, including hematocrit. I'll be checking back, hoping and praying for you all.


----------



## KeaColorado (Jan 2, 2013)

Yes. Speaking from experience. Pale gums = emergency. I understand wanting to wait. Do you have anyone else who can go with you today? A friend? Praying that sweet Penny is ok.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Dallas Gold said:


> It *IS* an emergency- our Barkley did basically something similar before we started his hemangio journey. She needs to be seen asap by a vet since this is an emergency. They need to do the physical exam to rule out stroke (relatively rare) and vestibular disease, plus feel the abdomen and run some labs, including hematocrit. I'll be checking back, hoping and praying for you all.


I couldn't agree more!!! The pale gums are so worrisome! Dogs are stoic in nature and will try their best to continue to be themselves even when they are dangerously ill! Please keeps posted!


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

I strongly urge you to keep the appt. THe pale gums I would consider an emergency. PLEASE take her in... I'm only sorry they can't see her NOW.


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Hope everything turns out for you....I'll be watching for an update. Hugs!


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

Just got back, took her in early. They said her gums aren't pale and she was okay except for the diarrhea thing.

I can't wait to get her to the hospital tomorrow. 

In the meantime, she's back to normal movement; getting on and off the furniture. Gave the UPS truck a good talkin' too...along with all the other dogs on the block.

I'm sorry I got everybody in a tizzy...my panic button is VERY touchy.


----------



## goldensrbest (Dec 20, 2007)

Sorry, I saw this,did not read, your last post, gee she is having a real hard time.


----------



## USAFWife74 (Jan 13, 2013)

Ours are too! Lol


Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

I need a nap! Or a drink!


----------



## GoldenMum (Mar 15, 2010)

Penny's Mom said:


> I need a nap! Or a drink!


Think I'd have a drink, then a nap! These seniors can keep us hopping!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

I'm glad I read thru the whole thread, not just the first post.
Sounds like she had a senior moment. I have them all the time!!
Tomorrow at the vet, ask them to show you about "refill time" on her gums. Even though a lot of senior dogs have pale gums in general, when you press on it, it should turn pure white, and then right away go back to its original color when you release it. That's a better indicator than the color sometimes in these old guys.


----------

